# Upcoming Beetle Convertible to go MORE retro with 'Decades" limited edition models



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/05/24/volkswagen-to-launch-new-beetle-convertible-with-three-decade-ed/

Looks like there will be a model with 50's style trim, one with 60's style trim, and one with 70's style trim. Interesting.


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

ahh but the important bit was that white walls may be available, which means they will probably be 17" low pros which are darn near impossible to find. I have only found one company that makes them and they are a 6 week wait and the process voids the tires original warrenty.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

I'm holding out for the 50's version...


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Can't wait, time to start saving


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VW GUY said:


> I'm holding out for the 50's version...


 I'm waiting for the one Jay Leno drove in Germany when he test drove the Turbo 
Beetle vs the original 1938 Beetle VW rolled out for him. I'm not sure if it had 19 
or a 'hefty' 29 hp but watching him drive it on 'YouTube' was a blast.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

VW.com has just added a link to be the first to know when pics & specs will be available. Wonder if they will do any coupes in this version?


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*I Wish*

I sure wish they would come out with a low,squatty,300hp+,little rocketship.A big turbo with big brakes ,maybe a 2 inch fender flare,for those beetle lovers who would like a bug with some go go juice. I have made a 2001 ,my own R version ,vision of this that turned out pretty good. 
I do not have 300hp+,but am running about 240,at 22 psi. Now,240 hp is a blast,but 300 to 360
would be a whole different universe. I wish the Beetle would always have a model that would be equal too their highest output brand ,for example ,stay even with the ttrs audi. What I ca'nt figure out is they priced the beetle rsi at 65k ,having 235 hp.Then 10 years later they make the ttrs with 365 hp for the same price or less,as the RSI....,10 years previous... I admit the rsi had some great touches,
looked good,sounded incredible ,and was pretty quick,but,can you imagine 365 hp in a low,wide,
flared out R version Beetle !!!!!! My oh My,would that wake up the male buyers to the BUG !!!!! 
There are some great cars coming out in 2013.The new brz/frs .Beautiful design ,rear wheel drive ,looks a lot like the old maxda rx7 turbo ,for 25 k.You would think for another 20 k,they could make the 300 hp R Beetle.......Oh well ,I'll keep dreamin,or eventually ,make one myself
Buy a used beetle turbo ,swap in a 3071 garret ,big brakes ,clutch,and such, 320 hp ,for 20 k.
yada,yada,yada.......


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

nuff said said:


> I sure wish they would come out with a low,squatty,300hp+,little rocketship.A big turbo with big brakes ,maybe a 2 inch fender flare,for those beetle lovers who would like a bug with some go go juice. I have made a 2001 ,my own R version ,vision of this that turned out pretty good.
> I do not have 300hp+,but am running about 240,at 22 psi. Now,240 hp is a blast,but 300 to 360
> would be a whole different universe. I wish the Beetle would always have a model that would be equal too their highest output brand ,for example ,stay even with the ttrs audi. What I ca'nt figure out is they priced the beetle rsi at 65k ,having 235 hp.Then 10 years later they make the ttrs with 365 hp for the same price or less,as the RSI....,10 years previous... I admit the rsi had some great touches,
> looked good,sounded incredible ,and was pretty quick,but,can you imagine 365 hp in a low,wide,
> ...


Who in their right mind would pay 45k for a BEETLE?

I have owned (6) 2.0 turbo cars ( well one was a supercharger...ion redline). What is the big deal getting 300 hp out of the 2.0t bug? I'm surprised how little hp they get out of them but I guess tey need to get decent mpg. 300hp was always pretty cheap and easy to achieve. The other 5 were dsm's.

Fuel pump, injectors, intake, down pipe, full exhaust, 20ish psi and a tune and it should do it. But then you need a real head gasket and some arp head studs...

If this wasn't my fiancées car I would go for it. :laugh: IMO this car chould be giving us 225 stock for the price.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> If this wasn't my fiancées car I would go for it. :laugh: IMO this car chould be giving us 225 stock for the price.


Just as an FYI, this engine likely does produce ~220 hp stock. VW rates the engine at 200, but many dynos show 2.0T GTIs putting just over 200 to the wheels, which would be more like 220 at the crank. This is likely done to provide differentiation between the VW line and the Audi line (where the same engine is often advertised at 210 or 220 or so). 

GTarr


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Just as an FYI, this engine likely does produce ~220 hp stock. VW rates the engine at 200, but many dynos show 2.0T GTIs putting just over 200 to the wheels, which would be more like 220 at the crank. This is likely done to provide differentiation between the VW line and the Audi line (where the same engine is often advertised at 210 or 220 or so).
> 
> GTarr


i agree 100%. You can only get so close to the brother/sister vehicle in the lineup before people question why they are spending X thousand more when you can do it cheaper for the same results.

A lot like Fusion/Jag/Aston... you have to keep them at the proper price point and with the right features to command a premium on your higher models but offer a different business model on the other version to appeal to different consumers.

I wonder what the Trans/axles will hold on the Beetle? The beetle is a good handling little ride though. A little turbo lag but i had a fun little ride early this morning in the bends :thumbup: i so want to add a little more performance to it. i don't think im allowed though :laugh:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking forward to how these turn out! I wish they'd do coupe versions too though


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*45k for a beetle*

I do get it about who would pay 45 k for a beetle but hey,if They put the audi ttrs engine in and some correct touches ,why not? I dont understand why they cannot produce a better bug for a good price.The new version looks like hell. I know I could ,because I have designed a beetle that is incredible looking and looks like no other beetle on the planet..When people see it ,they want to know where to get one.If these cars were done right it would be a different story.If they would 
have made the 99 to 2010 beetle with rear wheel drive and 300 hp ,they would still be selling 
big numbers.The new design has destroyed the iconic history all in one swoop.I want to ring the guys neck who was design chief.I believe he was a Japanese fellow,so you would think they may have gotten some things right because there are some very good cars coming out of Japan.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

After having a 73, would be interested to see the 70's interpretations.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

nuff said said:


> I do get it about who would pay 45 k for a beetle but hey,if They put the audi ttrs engine in and some correct touches ,why not? I dont understand why they cannot produce a better bug for a good price.The new version looks like hell. I know I could ,because I have designed a beetle that is incredible looking and looks like no other beetle on the planet..When people see it ,they want to know where to get one.If these cars were done right it would be a different story.If they would
> have made the 99 to 2010 beetle with rear wheel drive and 300 hp ,they would still be selling
> big numbers.The new design has destroyed the iconic history all in one swoop.I want to ring the guys neck who was design chief.I believe he was a Japanese fellow,so you would think they may have gotten some things right because there are some very good cars coming out of Japan.


Not sure if trolll...

45k? New version looks like hell? RWD? 300 Hp? Japanese designer? 

1. VW has not released pricing of 2013 vert yet
2. So you've seen the actual 2013 vert?
3. RWD? Based on what platform? Heck they couldn't make the Up! in RWD, rear engine. How would they have done that for this model?
4. 300HP? How is that related to the original Beetle?
5. Japanese designer? The 98-10 New Beetle was designed by American designers Freeman Thomas and J Mays.


----------

